# How to convert InDesign CS4 doc to MS Word?



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

As a graphic designer, I always design brand stationery elements in InDesign CS4. Often a two colour pantone printing job for my customer to match envelopes and cards, etc.

Now I've got a young engineering customer who doesn't want hard copies. He wants templates for his letterhead and contracts to be able to email. He uses MS Word. How best do I take an InDesign design and convert it to Word? (I hate the thought!)
I offered a PDF file he could print, but he can't do that on the road. 

My design uses 2 Pantone colours; has two fonts he doesn't have; and a tiff graphic as a tint in the background that bleeds to the edge.

Anyone done this before? Will it look the same as my graphic?


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

I would expect you could just save your template as a graphic that could be placed in the background of a word file. Ideally a pdf but any graphic type that suits would be fine.

I don't know if word will handle spot colours. Although if it's not going on press this would be irrelevant anyway.

With respect to fonts, your client would need their own versions if they wanted to match it in their body copy.

There is a function that lets you export a pdf to word from acrobat pro. You'd have to test whether it is functional enough for your needs. I'd think it would have limited capabilities.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure why you reposted the question again:

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/100669-designer-query-indesign-ms-word.html


Just make png's or jpegs and put them as headers and footers and created a word template.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I have had 23 years of client insisting that this is quick and easy and should not cost extra. They are never happy with the results and usually come back to complain when they try to take these templates to a professional printer as high res graphic files. I have yet to permanently convince them that MS Office is not professional Graphic software. Best you can do is keep a paper/email trail of your attempts to explain the limitations of png/jpgs in Office and offer (paid) assistance with their requests.

I have no problem creating templates for clients and still do it, but I always explain what they can and cannot do. PDF and laser printer fine. Convert to a billboard... not so much...


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

The famous request: " Can you save me a Microsoft Word version of that so I can edit it myself." Makes me cringe.


----------

